# Holiday Songs



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 15, 2015)

As the holidays approach us I love listening to the various holiday songs that are out there. So I figured I would post this thread for us to share some of our favorite songs and maybe a story to go along with it. So if you have a favorite Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanza, Festivus, Life Day, or any other holiday that goes on during this holiday season. It can be traditional or non-traditional I don't particularly care. Here is one of my off the wall favorites.






I love this song for several reasons: 1) this is my favorite rendition of one of my favorite books _A Christmas Carol_; 2) this encapsulates Christmas in ways that many modern songs just don't; 3) Michael Caine 4) Muppets; 5) Muppets with Michael Caine.

What are your favorite songs for the holidays?


----------



## Ireth (Dec 15, 2015)

Funny you should ask. I just finished listening to this one:






There's no real story with this one, I just love it. ^^


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 16, 2015)

I have just been made aware of this and it already one of my all time favourite Winter Festival tunes...




Soviet Era Official State Approved Jazz... What more could you wish for?


----------



## Ban (Dec 16, 2015)

Any christmas song sung by Dean Martin or Frank Sinatra. For some reason i associate these two with christmas.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 17, 2015)

Banten said:


> Any christmas song sung by Dean Martin or Frank Sinatra. For some reason i associate these two with christmas.



Rat Pack Christmas.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 20, 2015)

This one for me. I LOVE this rendition. 

Neil Diamond doing Oh Holy Night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNrwM3HYj1k


----------



## Velka (Dec 21, 2015)

My favourite modern interpretation of a holiday song is Pentatonix's Carol of the Bells.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 22, 2015)

Had the whole Aaron Nevelle Christmas album on CD back in the day.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 22, 2015)

Just remembered this one:


----------



## imagine123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Love this time of the year. It always brings me back to when I was young, sitting in front of a bay window, glass spattered and running with rain, curled up in a cushioned circular chair that swiveled back and forth, reading a book and listening to old Christmas music on tape. I'm out in Madagascar right now for fieldwork, so the music lets me feel the spirit despite the un-seasonal tropical heat and humidity and lack of red/white/green everywhere.

My playlist:

1. The Christmas Song by Nat King Cole
2. Silent Night by the Temptations
3. Santa Claus is Coming to Town by the Jackson 5
4. O Holy Night by Josh Groban
5. This Christmas by Donny Hathaway
6. Do You Hear What I Hear by Whitney Houston
7. Jingle Bells by Booker T and the MGs
8. Let It Snow by Boyz II Men
9. What Christmas Means to Me by Stevie Wonder
10. Ave Maria by Josh Groban and Stevie Wonder (Josh Groban is the winner in this one)
11. Silver Bells by Diana Ross and the Supremes
12. Christmas Time is Here by Vince Guaraldi Trio
13. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer by the Temptations
14. I'll be Home for Christmas by Michael Buble and Harry Connick Jr. (tie)
15. Have Yourself a Merry Christmas by the Jackson 5
16. Gee Whiz, It's Christmas by Carla Thomas
17. God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman by Smokey Robinson and the Miracles
18. White Christmas by Diana Ross and the Supremes
19. Santa Baby by Eartha Kitt
20. Celebrate Me Home by Kenny Loggins
21. Back Door Santa by Clarence Carter
22. Happy Xmas (War is Over) by John Lennon
23. Silent Night by Josh Groban
24. Please Come Home for Christmas by the Eagles
25. I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus by the Jackson 5
26. Every Day Will Be Like a Holiday by William Bell
27. Give Love on Christmas Day by the Jackson 5
28. Merry Christmas Baby by Otis Redding
29. Someday at Christmas by Stevie Wonder
30. The First Noel by Whitney Houston
31. The Little Drummer Boy by the Temptations

Bonus! Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer by Elmo and Patsy


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2015)

My new favorite is The Civil Wars' rendition of O Come Emmanuel. So lovely and haunting. Trans Siberian Orchestra's Christmas Eve Sarajevo is also one of my favorites. Who doesn't love electric guitars? 

Some carols I've lived since childhood include It Came Upon the Midnight Clear, I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day, and Stille Nacht. (Yeah, I kinda go in for the melancholy ones...) Those songs instill a sense of awe in me when I think of the deep emotions that moved their writers to create such beautiful works.


----------

